# Những Lợi Ích Của Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo



## Serena (3/1/19)

Là sản phẩm thay thế cho dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên ở phân khúc giá phù hợp với nhiều người hơn, nệm cao su nhân tạo nhanh chóng chiếm được sự yêu thích của nhiều người sử dụng​​Có bao giờ bạn tự hỏi liệu chiếc nệm cao su nhân tạo mà bản thân hay gia đình đang sử dụng có tác động như thế nào đến sức khỏe của mình, lợi ích hay tác hại của loại nệm này là gì? Sau đây, TATANA sẽ cùng bạn khám phá Những Lợi Ích Của Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo bạn nhé!!!​​*Được sử dụng rộng rãi:*​Nệm cao su nhân tạo được người tiêu dùng toàn cầu ưa thích sử dụng trong một thập kỷ qua. Do đó, rõ ràng dòng nệm này có những đặc tính làm hài lòng và được người dùng ưu ái chọn lựa cho gia đình mình.​​_




Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3 TATANA_​
*Những lợi ích mà nệm cao su nhân tạo chất lượng cao mang lại:*​Đối với những người tìm kiềm một tấm nệm (đệm) mang đến sự êm ái cho cơ thể thì nệm cao su thiên nhiên sẽ là dòng nệm đầu tiên mà các bạn nghĩ đến. Tuy vậy mức giá cao của nệm cao su thiên nhiên làm khá nhiều người ái ngại bởi không phải ai cũng có đủ tài chính để mua những tấm nệm hàng chục triệu. Khi đó nệm cao su nhân tạo với mức giá hợp lý hơn nhiều sẽ là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho giấc ngủ gia đình bạn. Đặc biệt khi dòng nệm này lại cho ra đời thêm phiên bản nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 vô cùng tiện lợi, linh hoạt và hiện đại bên cạnh dòng nệm (đệm) thẳng truyền thống.​​Với đặc tính đàn hồi cao của chất liệu Polyurethane Foam ( PU) sẽ nâng đỡ toàn bộ cơ thể một cách thích hợp đem đến cảm giác êm ái trong từng giấc ngủ.​​_




Nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp TATANA_​
Một lợi ích khác của chất liệu PU Foam là nó có khả năng chống lại nấm mốc, vi khuẩn, bọ chét, bọ ve bụi và không gây dị ứng cho người sử dụng.​​Cấu trúc dạng bọt khí hở của vật liệu PU Foam kết hợp với thiết kế lỗ thông hơi ở bề mặt nệm mang đến sự thoáng mát cho giấc ngủ của bạn.​​Nếu so về trọng lượng thì nệm cao su nhân tạo có trọng lượng nhẹ hơn nhiều so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên cũng như có thêm biến thể gấp 3 cho nên có ưu thế trong những điều kiện sử dụng chật hẹp hoặc chuyển nhà thường xuyên.​​Đứng trên góc độ lịch sử phát triển thì nệm cao su nhân tạo là một sản phẩm mới được đưa ra thị trường trong khi nệm cao su tự nhiên là một sản phẩm truyền thống với lịch sử hàng trăm năm. Trong khi đó, nguyên liệu nệm cao su nhân tạo chỉ được sản xuất vào thế kỷ 19 và chỉ được áp dụng để sản xuất thành nệm trong những năm gần đây. Với ưu thế là một nguyên liệu nhân tạo được phát triển để thay thế cao su tự nhiên nên các đặc điểm cơ bản của cao su vẫn được duy trì và có thể sản xuất với số lượng lớn và giá thành khá rẻ.​​Hy vọng bài viết trên sẽ giúp bạn hiểu hơn phần nào về nệm cao su nhân tạo và từ đó có được những quyết định mua hàng đúng đắn bạn nhé. Còn nếu bạn muốn được tư vấn hay hỗ trợ thêm thì có thể liên hệ với TATANA nhé!!!​​_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

